# Wanting to move



## Jareb (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm a US expat living in Germany with permanent residency (but still a US passport) and would like to move to Spain. From what I've found on EU websites, I should be able to do that if I have a job offer and health insurance.

Does anyone know of people that have successfully done that before?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Jareb said:


> I'm a US expat living in Germany with permanent residency (but still a US passport) and would like to move to Spain. From what I've found on EU websites, I should be able to do that if I have a job offer and health insurance.
> 
> Does anyone know of people that have successfully done that before?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Many have done it successfully before and its a great place to live.
However as you can see from the various threads,times are really tough with regard to work.
I think it all depends on your type of work and if you can get a really reliable,trustworthy job offer.
Hope it works out for you.


----------

